# Vatertagsgästekey



## cuiumara (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe von einem lieben Arbeitskollegen einen Key bekommen. Da ich aber weiß, wie gern mein Freund vor 10 Jahren Diablo II gespielt hat und er keinen Betakey bekommen hatte, habe ich ihm heute zum Vatertag meinen Key geschenkt. 
Es wäre wirklich super, wenn vielleicht noch jemand einen Gästekey übrig hat, damit wir gemeinsam spielen könnten. 
Kaufen möchte ich das Spiel noch nicht, da ich es gern erst ausprobieren möchte. Sind ja fast 60 &#8364; 

vielen lieben Danke schon mal  (falls jemand einen hat  ) 

Liebe Grüße, 
Cuiu



.. hab grad gelesen, daß wir mit Gästekey gar keine Gruppe machen können. ABer wir könnten zumindest zusammen im gleichen Zimmer das gleiche Spiel spielen. Würde mich sehr freuen!


----------

